# Videos > Instructional Videos >  Overnight at Basecamp with guest from Canada

## gcckoka

So it all started with a email from Dan that he was traveling in Georgia and wanted to go on any hike , so I invited him at my place , the next day we where together already in the mountains , and the day after we went at my basecamp to spend the night , Dan is from Canada , he had no idea what bushcraft was but I told him a thing or two , we had a lot of fun , here is the video but it didn't came out much fun , its like starting fires and cooking food  :Smile:  but still better then nothing , hope you like it

----------


## 1stimestar

Very cool.  Thanks for sharing.

----------


## gcckoka

> Very cool.  Thanks for sharing.


Thank you very much for watching !

----------


## Shady Slim

It was a decent video. Dog certainly was rambunctious.

----------

